# twitter



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

any one on here use twitter?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I have never even heard of twitter, what is it xhozt?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I (think) Twitter is something similar to Facebook, but I'm not sure...


----------



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

twitter. com is a site that lets you share your status/thoughts/ideas right from your cellphone ;-) check it out if ya like


----------

